# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  اجرا کردن یه برنامه سی شارپ با اوراکل تو سیستم های دیگر؟؟؟؟؟؟

## totia_yalda

نمی دونم چطوری باید از دیتابیس اوراکل مثل اس کیو ال بک آپ بگیریم تا رو یه سیستم دیگه run بشه منظورم اینه که اگه بخوام برنامه ایی رو که با دیتابیس oracle کار می کنه می خوام رو یه سیستم دیگه اجرا کنم ولی پایگاه داده ایی که تو سیستم خودم درست کردم که تو اون سیستم دیگه نیست چطوری باید این بانک اطلاعاتی رو به سیستم دیگه انتقال بدم.
هیچ راهی نداره اگه اینطوریه یعنی باید case کامپیوترمو بلند کنم ببرم این طرف و اون طرف.کمک کنید.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

كار package رو بهت پيشنهاد ميكنم از oracle بودم پرهيز كن . در مورد كار سنگين چرا بايد يك backup بگيري و ورداري بري orcale server رو نصب كني بعد ديگه كار خلاصه backup رو برگردون و خلاص اما نصبش به خصوص روي windows يك نمه ماجرا داره

----------


## totia_yalda

سلام من هیچی نمیدونم در حد صفرم اگه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید اگه کار سختیه اصلا سراغش نرم می ترسم گیج بشم  در غیر این صورت چطوری باید تو سیستم دیگه اجرا بشه؟من میتونم این کارو انجام بدم؟ چی رو باید نصب کنم؟چطوری؟یعنی بک آپ نگیرم پس چطوری دیتابیس رو انتقال بدم؟چطوری بک آپ بگیرم؟ممنون میشم اگه در این مورد کمکم کنید.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

شايد با oracle express يك كم كارت ساده تر بشه . آخه بگو كارت چي است تا كمكت كنيم . package است ؟ چي چي است؟

----------


## totia_yalda

سلام راستش من یه پروژه دانشجویی با اوراکل نوشتم یعنی یه چند تا جدول تو اوراکل ساختم بعد با یه برنامه ایی تو سی شارپ به این جداول وصل شدم و عملیات روی جداول انجام می دهم حالا باید این پروژه رو به استاد تو دانشگاه تحویل بدیم می گم چطوری باید جداولی که درست کردم تو اوراکل رو از سیستم خودم مثلا تو فلش بریزم ببرم دانشگاه رو یه سیستم دیگه ایی انتقال بدم تا برنامه ای که با هاش کار می کنه رو بتونم اجرا کنم می گم باید case خودم رو بلند کنم ببرم یا اینکه راه حل ای هست که من بتونم با هاش این کار رو انجام بدم از عهده اش بر می آم یا اینکه خیلی مشکله؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

نه براي اين جور كارهاي الكي مشگلي نيست نسخه express رو دانلود كن و يا علي خلاص در ضمن اين يك روز رو اگر كيس رو بزاري زير بقل و ببري راحتتري . دانشجوهاي من كه اكثرا همين كار رو كردن

----------


## totia_yalda

سلام.....
 دست شما درد نکنه کار الکی چیه من دارم نهایت تلاشم رو می کنم تا یه پروژه خوبی بنویسم درسته که کار دانشجوییه ولی یه مهندس باید از همین جاها کار یاد بگیره من می خوام یاد بگیرم چطوری می تونم از یه بانک اطلاعاتی اوراکل بک آپ بگیرم تا جداول و داده هایی رو که تو جدول ها وارد کردم رو از سیستم خودم به یه سیستم دیگه انتقال بدم تا با این کار بتونم پروژمو تو هر سیستمی اجرا کنم.حالا اگه شما اصول این کار رو می دونید ممنون میشم کمکم کنید نمیدونم منظورتون از اینکه express رو دانلود کنم و خلاص بشم چیه؟ من با*Oracle Database 10g Express Edition* کار میکنم مگه نمیشه بک آپ گرفت ازش؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

خوب حالا خيلي راحت oracle mastro رو دانلود كن يك محيط ساده بهت ميده اونجا هر كاري دلت ميخواهد بكن

----------


## totia_yalda

سلام ببخشید میشه شما لینک دانلود برام بذارید.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

فعاليت وارز ممنوع است .

----------


## totia_yalda

سلام...
منظورتون چیه؟ میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## مریم آزادی

فقط packege

----------


## alireza1384

1. به داخل Command Prompt  ویندوز سیستمی که جداول اوراکل را درآن ایجاد کرده ای برو . سپس دستور exp  را تایپ کرده و اینتر کن . از شما نام کاربر ( نام بانک اوراکل ) و رمز عبور را می گیرد. سپس فایل بک آپ در مسیری که خود به آن می دهی از بانک موردنظر ایجاد می کند که می توانی این فایل را به هر سیستم دیگری که روی آن اوراکل نصب است منتقل کنی. توجه داشته باش که تمام پیش فرضها را در زمان Export  قبول کنی به استثنای زمانی که از شما مسیر ذخیره فایل و بانک مورد نظر جهت export را می پرسد. توجه داشته باش که پسوند فایل را .dmp قرار بدهی .
2. فایل مورد نظر راکه حاوی کل جداولتان و رکوردهای موجود در آنها می باشد در سیستم مقصد کپی کن. سپس در سیستم مقصد کاربری ( بانکی ) با همان نام بانک خودت ایجاد کن. سپس به command Prompt  سیستم مقصد رفته و دستور imp  را بنویس . نام کاربرو رمز عبور بانکی که جدید ایجاد کرده ای را واردو به اوراکل وصل شده و سپس با دادن مسیر فایل حاوی بانک export شده و پذیرفتن پیش فرضها ، کار انتقال بانک به سیستم جدید انجام می شود.

----------


## mahbod

سلام 
کتاب oracle10g developer suite از اسماعیل مومن را بخر ، فکر کنم تو اون توضیح داده.

----------


## s_ahmadneya

سلام
بک آپ گرفتن در اوراکل خیلی متفاوت است اما راه حل ساده بک اپ بصورت دامپاست .
مثلا" اگر بانک NameBankو schima بنام sa با رمز 123 در اوراکل درست کرده باشیم با دستور
زیر می شود کل اشیا با اطلاعات ان را بک اپ گرفت.البته بیشتر بدرد داده های کم می خورد.
ابتدا در run ویندوز دستورcmd را اجرا می کنیم سپس دستور زیر را صادر می کنیم


exp  sa/123@NameBank

در پاسخ به پرسش های جواب متناسب می دهیم
اما در مقصد ابتدا باید اوراکل را نصب کنیم .سپس بانک و کاربر و سطح دسترسی تعریف نماییم و سپس بادستور زیر اطلاعات را برمی گردانیم

imp sa/123@NameBank

لازم به تذکر است روش زیادی برای اینکار است از جمله در اینتر پرایز تحت وب هم به راحتی می شود این کار را انجام داد

----------


## hanif_x90

برای backup گیری برید تو cmd و تایپ کنید exp
برای بازگرداندن backup تو cmd بنویسید IMP

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزیز هدف شما فقط انتقال جدوله ؟

----------


## hawk_eye

سلام.بعد از اجرای دستور EXP  وقتی می خوام pass رو وارد کنم چیزی نمی نویسه.یعنی اشکال از برنامس؟

----------


## a3man iran

سلام خدمت شما دوستان عریر یه سوال در مورد پشتیبان گیری از اوراکل داشتم . وقتی توی cmd کلمه exp روتایپ میکنم از من نام یوزر و پسورد DB من رو میخواد یوزر را میتونم وارد کنم اما وقتی میخوام پسورد را وارد کنم نمیشه. اصلا هیچ حرفی تایپ نمیشه چیکار باید بکنم؟ لطفا کمکم کنید :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## hawk_eye

کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده؟اساتید لطفا کمک کنند :افسرده:

----------


## na_kh_2008

پسورد رو در محیط cmd نشون نمیده، ولی اشکال از برنامه نیست، چونپسورد رو نباید نشون بده دیگه.

ولی یه سئوال فنی 
با کد نویسی مثلاً vb یا  net. یا delphi یا..... چطوری میشه backup گیری کرد؟؟؟؟


با کد نویسی مثلاً vb یا  net. یا delphi یا..... چطوری میشه backup گیری کرد؟؟؟؟

----------


## na_kh_2008

پسورد رو در محیط cmd نشون نمیده، ولی اشکال از برنامه نیست، چونپسورد رو نباید نشون بده دیگه.

ولی یه سئوال فنی 
با کد نویسی مثلاً vb یا net. یا delphi یا..... چطوری میشه backup گیری کرد؟؟؟؟


با کد نویسی مثلاً vb یا net. یا delphi یا..... چطوری میشه backup گیری کرد؟؟؟؟

----------


## babila

با اجازه اساتید محترم
برای Backup  گیری می تونید با یک خط دستور فوق و بدون پاسخ دادن به هر گونه سوالی از اسکیمای(جداول- پروسیجرها - فانکشن ها و سایر اشیائ بانک اطلاعاتی) یک کاربر در یک دیتابیس Backup بگیرید.
EXP SCOTT/TIGER@DBNAME FILE=C:\MYBACKUP.DMP
برای بازکردن فایل BACKUP نیز همانطوری که اساتید گفتن از دستور IMP استفاده میکنیم.
حال اگر بخواهیم از داخل یک فایل DUMP (فایل گرفته شده) تنها یک یا چند شی خاص را برگردانیم به صورت فوق عمل می کنیم.(در این جا می خواهیم فقط جداولی به نامهای TEST1 و TEST2 را برگردانیم)
IMP SCOTT/TIGER@DBNAME TABLES=TEST1,TEST2

در مورد پشتیبانگیری از طریق کد هم ساده ترین راه تولید یک فایل BAT از طریق کد (ساخت یک فایل متنی با محتوای دستورات بالا با پسوند BAT) و اجرای آن از طریق کد می باشد. ولی برای این کار راه های زیادی می توان ارائه کرد که ساده ترین راه به نظر من این بود.

----------


## sotodeh

سلام دوست عزيز
زماني كه شما PASSرو وارد مي كنيد به دليل امنيتي ديده نميشه ولي در اصل تايپ ميشه.پس نگرانش نباش.PASS رو درست تايپ كن بعد ENTERكن كه سوالات بعدي ارت پرسيده بشه جهت تنظيماتBACKUP

----------


## sotodeh

> کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده؟اساتید لطفا کمک کنند


دوست عزيز نگران اين موضوع نباش. پسورد به دليل امنيتي نمايش داده نميشه.شما بعد از وارد كردن نام كاربر بانك،پسورد رو در قسمتي كه ازتون سوال ميكنه وارد كنيد.كليد enter رو بزنيد و ادامه كار ...

----------


## rahimlotfi

اتصال اوراکل با سی شارپ

www.pfr.blogfa.com

----------


## rahimlotfi

نحوه ی وصل شدن  *سی شارپ با اوراکل
www.pfr.blogfa.com
*

----------

